

In conversation with... a computer program  - qhoxie
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/uk_news/magazine/7670050.stm

======
sabat
Elbot isn't really that impressive. Not much more than a keyword parser, like
Eliza was some 35 years ago.

Although if you point this out to Elbot, he does flip into ELIZAMODE, which is
clever.

------
Allocator2008
Tell me, how does that make you feel?

